# string trimmer fuel ratio?



## Atricaudatus

Some many years ago I bought a "Green Machine" weed whacker, back when they were owned by John Deere. Since then it sat unused for quite a while and I have long since lost the manual and forgotten the fuel to oil ratio. :blush: 

Does anyone own one of these and can tell me the right mix for it? I am thinking 40:1, but it may be 20:1 and I don't want to damage the engine or foul the plugs.


----------



## Atricaudatus

I tried 'googling" this for an answer, by the way. While I found a gazzillion bits of info on the green machines, I did not, unfortunately, find the correct fuel oil ratio for it.

Maybe I used the wrong search terms, as I thought google has the answers to everything.


----------



## bmartin

I run 40/50-1 in all of our mix gas.


----------



## Always Greener

Is it the S1400 model? the mixture is ( 50:1 ) I have the info for that model.


----------



## Atricaudatus

Always Greener said:


> Is it the S1400 model? the mixture is ( 50:1 ) I have the info for that model.


Mine is a Model 3000J. Was the S1400 made when John Deere owned them? If so, the fuel mix is likely to be the same.
the problem is that the "green machine" brand has been bought and sold a few times in the past several years. I don't even know who makes them now. It's a great trimmer though. I love the thing.


----------



## Always Greener

We always run 50:1 ratio..but here is some good info about it.

http://www.repairspot.com/two_stroke_fuel_mixture_ratio.htm


----------



## Double-A

Or you can call these folks and ask them. They seem to have done quite a business in Green Machines over the years, looking at their available inventory.

http://www.ktoutdoor.com/greenmachine_green_machine_parts_page.htm


----------



## Atricaudatus

Thanks guys, good info.
:thumbup1:


----------



## Always Greener

Hope we helped...:whistling


----------

